# Railroad spikes



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I found alotttt of railroad spikes. This was a staging area 50 plus years ago when the rail -line was built. Its private property and they are new in rusted out barrels. Scrap yards wont take them. I dont need a drag harrow. Any ideas???????


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

use them for drowning weights when trapping muskrats , some trappers even weld them into drags . use them for guide stakes in the garden, paint them different colors and place them around flower beds as edging


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i use to use them for trap stakes......


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Scrap yards dont take a thing related to rail lines . They think it's stolen goods...


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Might be a good time to become a blacksmith. I've seen many good knives made of them.

Where in NC are you located?


----------



## shebeen (Oct 21, 2011)

So true....because it usually is.

Back in my gandy dancer days we'd lay out 2-3 miles worth of bundled ties in the middle of nowhere intending to insert them over the next couple of days.
Next day......they're all gone.
Same with spikes, tie plates, frogs etc.

Can't think of any good alternative uses.

Crucifixtion?......nah, nevermind.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Take them to a flea market or swap meet. Sell for a couple bucks each. I know several people who would buy them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Several years ago we got the contract for removing some abandoned railroad tracks.
We called several scrap yards. We found one that gave the best price and sold to them. They paid more for the spikes than they did the plates or the rails. We got a much better price for the rails if we cut them into 2ft. sections.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Just Cliff said:


> Might be a good time to become a blacksmith. I've seen many good knives made of them.
> 
> Where in NC are you located?


yup, or contact one.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TripleD said:


> Scrap yards dont take a thing related to rail lines . They think it's stolen goods...


If other states are like WV, there is a specific law on the books that covers theft of railroad items. We cut up and scrapped 7 aluminum hopper cars. Before we took the contract, the railroad provided documentation that they had purchased the cars and we were authorized to dismantle and sell them.

We gave copies of the paperwork to the county sheriff, the state police and the scrap yard. 

If the OP can get documentation from the current landowner, a scrap yard may take them. A local foundry will take rail sections to cast engine parts. Check in the area to see if one will take the spikes.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish I had some of'em,I do need a spike harrow.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Blacksmiths love the things. Any that have a 'HC' on the head or on the upper body ... that means 'High Carbon' ... those kind are high carbon steel and make excellent knives, axes, tools, etc. Those are the best ones. The metal clips that look like a big Ampersand, those are excellent steel also and make great handles for doors, barns, etc. 

If you collect the all the best ones and HC ones you can find, you can give them or trade them to the local blacksmith groups in your area. The blacksmith folks would love to have them. Scrap yards probably are not taking them as they probably consider them railroad property. The rail roads usually don't want them either as they are rusted, bent, etc. 

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a friend who has made some very nice knives from them before.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

TripleD said:


> Its private property


Sorry, but unless its YOUR private property, its stealing unless you have the owners permission to take it.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Sorry, but unless its YOUR private property, its stealing unless you have the owners permission to take it.


I have permission..... I wouldn't steal them and ask yall how to get rid of them.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

MNN2501 wrote:
_unless its YOUR private property, its stealing unless you have the owners permission to take it._

You are correct .... I never thought of it that when I find money, or collect wheel weights along the road for bullets, or dumpster dive for usable goods .... None of that belonged to me originally, and I didn't have permission from the original owner ..... Now I have an better excuse to stop bringing home 'stuff' !!
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I saw the coolest windmill made from them. It was probably 3'-4' tall.


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

I have one with a little metal train welded (or glued?) to it. Bet those would sell well at a craft show...usually can only find things for girls...always great to find gifts for guys!


----------



## Griggs knives (Nov 3, 2011)

I have made a couple of knives from them. Here is a picture of one.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Commercial fishermen use them in several applications where they need a weighted line.


----------

